# Just bought a Z7!



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

SWEET! Congrats on the new bow.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks great man!! You better clean that room or your mom will take that sweet new bow away!!!:wink:

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice bow! it really stands out with the green accessories and the green and black string against the black riser. How Is it shooting? Did you get it tuned and everything?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks great! Getting a new a new bow is always a lot of fun.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats on the new rig. I'm a fan of blacked out bows. It really stands out with all that green (are you a turkey hunter?).


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

WOW! if it didnt look like a waffle it would be perfect!! :wink: :jksign::jksign: looks great dude.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good man, now all you need is a green superball to match

You run her through a chrono yet?


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

SWEET! I love the green dampers (u know that since I got them on both my bows) and the flo green and black strings on that black bow make that green REALLY show!
I like it man, looks great, and I KNOW that you wil love that bow, I would have gotten a black Z7 but I use my Z7 for hunting though, but I am considering later on to have the riser of my Z7 dipped in carbon fiber to make it look really unique!

Awesome man, glad you finally got it! How do you like the focus grip? I am probably going to get one 4 my monster since it has the older and fat mathews grips and not like the slimmer wood grips they got now.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

If you get hungry you can pour sirrup on it and eat it:wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

need-a-bow said:


> If you get hungry you can pour sirrup on it and eat it:wink:


ya and after that u can take it and beat some Hoyts Bowtech's PSEs etc...


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

I just bought one as well. im in love!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

sweet bow


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice bow! I just got a z7 extreme. They are both great bows pretty much the same thing. I like the green on it it makes it looks sweet.


----------

